# Problems with sshd / ssh

## Caffeine

Hi, Just upgraded to the newest openssh, and now my sshd can't find the pam module. (I think..) When trying to connect with ssh (from a remote host), (before entering a password on the client) I get the following in my auth.log:

 */var/log/auth.log wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sep 17 10:51:49 espresso sshd[18265]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_stack.so)
> 
> Sep 17 10:51:49 espresso sshd[18265]: PAM [dlerror: /lib/security/pam_stack.so: undefined symbol: _pam_make_env]
> ...

 

I emerged pam and still have this error. The libraries refered to do exist. 

I'm trying to debug this remotely ( I still have an open ssh connecting running). Would this be a problem ?

On an (un?)related note, my ssh client now segfaults imediately.

----------

## Caffeine

The fix is here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=84879

It's a gcc-3.3.1-r2 problem.

----------

## The_Late_JC

Dude, did this really fix your inbound ssh connections?

I am having the exact same problem....

ssh was segfaulting constantly when trying to ssh out from the box, but the fix listed  on that link you posted, "mv$(gcc" yadayada, fixed that. 

But when I try to ssh into the box I still get "permission denied" and a log entry that is the same that you posted above...

Is there something I've missed?

----------

## Caffeine

Did you re-emerge openssh after the fix?

----------

## The_Late_JC

Yeah, and that didnt work.

So I emerged gcc amd it downgraded me to r1 and then remerged openssh again and it still is stuffed.

----------

## Caffeine

Hmm. Well I also re emerged the pam stuff. Maybe you need to remerge some of openssh's dependencies? ( ie, the ones that might have been upgraded with gcc r2 )

----------

## The_Late_JC

I tried remerging PAM too, but OK, I will check out what else was updated with gcc r2 when I get home (damnit  :Smile:  ) and get back to you.

Thanks for your brain-time  :Wink: 

----------

## banzai

hi there!

I hab exactly the same problem ("PAM: the module is unknown"). Then I re-emerged pam and pam-login (after fixing the gcc stuff) and now it works again! (don't know if emerging pam or pam-login did it, but I don't mind, both ebuilds don't take long  :Smile: 

Banzai.

----------

## The_Late_JC

AHA!

I didn't emerge pam-login.

Cheers, 

I'll do that when I have access to the box.

Thanks dudes.

----------

## The_Late_JC

Thats it dudes, thanks.  :Wink: 

----------

